# Graffiti



## Corduroy28 (Jun 21, 2007)

I had a weird dream the other night that I was in a city going around spray painting "depersonalization is real" on buildings, billboards, and whatever I could find.

When I woke up. I realized that this was something I actually wanted to go do. Its clear that depersonalization is under-recognized by society and the psyche community, and I really want to do something about it.

I realize that there are already people here who have been trying to contact the media about DP and have been given the subtle deny. I?m just wondering what if we took a more urban-underground approach to getting the word out there? similar to the ATHF movie with the neon signs everyone thought were bombs, but less extreme, we could have ?depersonalization? guerilla artwork springing up internationally.

I am aware that it would be illegal, but at this point, I could honestly care less. By doing something like this it would simultaneously give immediate power to the voice of those suffering while providing a legitimate creative outlet for them. And who knows, it might actually make people start asking some questions.

Whether or not you guys agree with me, I'm going to start my own project in the city where I currently live. I may actually keep an update of my works posted on this thread. Feel free discuss or not.


----------



## Finders (Oct 18, 2005)

Go for it, this shit needs to be advertised


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Haha....great


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm totally in. That is a great idea. Where do you live? I'm close to LA if you are close send me a message and we can talk.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm in the greater L.A. area SFV, been taggin places for a while now.

SurfingisFun how close are you to L.A.? I wanna meet up with someone with DP/DR


----------



## Corduroy28 (Jun 21, 2007)

this is tight you guys, I'm glad to hear some support for this. I've been kind of brainstorming possible ideas/locations that would grab peoples attention the fastest and here's just a few that I've thought of at this moment.

1: giant lettering on the ground of an intersection: I know its a stupidly dangerous idea but if it could be pulled off at late night, I think it would really get people's attention the next day.

2: upper tier support wall of a freeway: not quite as dangerous, but equally visible to a large volume of people during the day.

3: vacant and/or occupied billboards: Harder to pull off, but equally noticeable.

4: anywhere: park benches, dumpsters, sidewalks, backs of buildings, ups trucks, trains, bridges, basketball backboards, you name it. anywhere that people would see it. the more contrasting and out of place the spot, the more people will be talking about it. even if they paint over it the next day, the people who see it will continue asking, "remember that graffiti on the front doors our office building? Yeah that was weird. I wonder what depersonalization is..."

In terms of things to say I'm a little bit less imaginitive. "DEPERSONALIZATION IS REAL" is kind of too the point and self explanatory, but it doesn't really have much of a ring. stenciling will probably work fastest on the smaller objects, but you guys probably already know that. Feel free to post some more ideas or not, I'm not expecting this idea to fly with everyone so don't feel obligated to follow.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Whatever you decide, may I reccomend not organising illegal activities on the forum? 

Take it to PMs if you need to IMO.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Is there a way to post pictures on here?


----------



## Thomas Rymer (Jan 4, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Is there a way to post pictures on here?


Yes. You need to host the pictures somewhere and then use the "Img" tag. it looks like this: . You put the link to the picture inbetween the two.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

"depersonalization= disease of the modern age"

...LA....

"Feet on the ground shoes in the sky"

"Feet on the ground shadows in the mind"

"Head in the clouds, dollars of knots"

"Dollar brains, depersonalised game"

"Enchanting spectacle, metrical receptical....bilbao baggins...depersonalised"

:lol: just can't think of anything decent today...

what about "HAHA look at you...you false bitch"


----------



## Thomas Rymer (Jan 4, 2008)

Rozanne said:


> You could just photo-shop it. And post it on the net.
> 
> Actually, on a serious note...I think this is an excellent idea but why post it where people could be distracted off the road? I mean seriously guys....put it where people can at least think about it!


So you want them to tag advertisements for hooters?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Is there a way to post pictures on here?


http://photobucket.com


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

ghkj


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

Rozanne said:


> what about "HAHA look at you...you false bitch"


PMFSL........... :lol: Classic..


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

ah i got it


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

It's down by a set of train tracks where every train going from Los Angeles to San Diego passes. 8)


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

PS:

London....
Ummmm.....
A cool place
Where Rozanne lives
And things cost a lot of money
And ummm...
I don't really know anything else about London
but....
it sounds cool...
and i want to visit there someday...
so if i do...
maybe i will meet Rozanne and she can help me with my poetry :wink:


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

oh no I'm no poet

Watch this space...I'm not as daring so it'll probably only be stickers/posters. But I'm gonna do something and will post a pic as soon as poss.

I live in UK btw


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Cool I'll be on the lookout. Isn't London in the UK?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah, it is a few miles away tho..and where I am is full of industrial places that might be appropriate.

I can't think of anything to say.

maybe I could write that....


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I think the next one I do I am going to say "Depersonalization is Killing Me" With this face next to it.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Rozanne said:


> I can't think of anything to say.
> 
> maybe I could write that....


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Could work


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Waiting for something MAJOR to print out, yawn, I know that stretch of rail! The sad thing is most people don't know what "depersonalization" as a symptom means, and they think of it in terms of a social term "being lost to a greater whole -- say a business, a cog in a machine."

For some reason though, I was taken by your effort to do this, and remembered the old Simon and Garfunkel song:

"The words of the prophets are written on the subway walls
and tenement halls,
and whisper
in the 
sounds of silence."

I also suddenly remembered a paper I wrote for a college psych class ... never revealed myself at the time, but tried to find out all the info I could at the time, "The Unreality That is Real"

It took me more time to think of a title than to write a 15 page essay.

....

page 7 of 16 pages.

Sigh.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

surfing, isn't that image from Pink Floyd's "The Wall" -- who was that great artist? Looks similar.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

Page 9 ...

I have to say I hate graffiti, but I see why we all have to make our mark so to speak.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ya it is from Pink Floyd - The Wall. I love the wall, I can relate so much of my life to it.

PS: Black Box - that's some pretty funny shit


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

PSS: Goodluck on that paper. You live nearby?


----------



## DRyan (Jan 19, 2008)

? Everyone has such specific dreams. Half of my dreams are spent trying to throw a punch over and over but not being able to force my hand very far.

Its incredibly frustrating :lol: I can't even beat people up in my dreams.

The rest of them are so hazy and broken-up that no idea can manifest into a real dream.

I kind of wonder if I'm even sleeping.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Kind of off topic but i went through a 2-3 month phase where i dont think i ever actually fell asleep. It's like i would not be asleep but not be awake and when i would lay down to go to bed i would just be really out of it but i never "fell asleep"


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> PSS: Goodluck on that paper. You live nearby?


LOL, that DP paper was typed in 1979?, lol. I am old 8) I grew up here in The Great Lakes State, was in L.A. for 16 years and have come home.

Was just printing out something else.

I'm going back out to L.A. for a visit, maybe in April? My bro-in-law lives in Venice -- cool house. I could use a little sun and warmth though I understand it's pouring and my husband is dealing with "wet dog syndrome". I miss my critters.

But, um, I'm an old woman :shock:

One of my favorite tunes in Comfortably Numb. Have watched the Pink Floyd "Dark Side of the Moon" laser show at the Griffith Park Observatory about 5 times. Is it still showing there? "The Great Gig in the Sky" always makes me cry.

Cheers.
D


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Haha cool. I love the great gig in the sky, one of my favorites. Another one I really like is Sheep.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

So I came up with an idea. Everytime someone posts on here something they have done someone has to top it....

whos next


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

listening to pink floyd's trippy sound is not a good idea when you're not mentally stable


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

Mission Possible said:


> listening to pink floyd's trippy sound is not a good idea when you're not mentally stable


For me it made me cry -- especially "Dark Side of the Moon" -- music is very important to me. It opens me up to a lot of emotions. Works for me.

We're all unique.

Right now, I'm emotionally blunted. This comes on every few years. No tears, no real laughter, no, nothing. Hate it.

Even Floyd can't help me now.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

DR/DP + Graffiti =


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh wow, he couldn't even walk straight haha.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks totally fun though =P. Drunken monkey style!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ok I tagged my 2nd place but don't have a picture. Anyone else? Anyone?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

edit


----------



## psychiatrysucks (Oct 17, 2007)

Corduroy28 --Where do you live? 
I am really looking to get the word out but I can't find anyone who is as serious about this as I am. PM me if you want.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Thats a great idea!

Don't forget to wear a painting mask eithyer, wouldn't wanna make your DP worse!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Just found this pic, forgot to post it a while back....


----------



## psychiatrysucks (Oct 17, 2007)

wow is that yours kenny?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

ya it is


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

that's a touching image...it seems desperate. 
I always feel no one knows the depths of desperation I have decended into
The picture of the graffiti looks like the most real thing I've seen all day
To my soul anyway, I'm not derealised.
I don't even know if there is anything wrong with me
But depression and dissociation, longterm.

I woke up screaming last night though, convinced there was a ghost child staring at me in my bed 
Starting to wonder if that feeling of psychic loss of boundaries could be the start of schizophrenia
Whichever way...I'd be glad to get out of my current state of mind 
Because this is how I've always been, and I am bored of being me
That is mainly what makes me so desperate


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I was pretty desperate around the time I sprayed it. Keep on keeping on Roz.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I am..but not here...i'm going WWOOFing around the world so I will never work indoors for the rest of my life
desperation is no longer a way of life
it is a motivating factor though
to get the fuck out


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

edit


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

they should use dp in commercials to stir people away from drugs


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

that's a great idea. too bad the pharmaceutical companies are so damn powerful.


----------



## link459 (May 31, 2008)

I am a writer, and graffiti is my #1 way of easing my mental anguish. It's like putting your heart into your hand and spraying it onto a wall.

I hate being viewed as a vandal by society. I know people find it annoying, but nobody really knows how it feels unless you are an active writer.

But incorporating DP/DR into my works? Hmm, next time I get the chance to do a legal, I might work up a DP/DR sketch.


----------

